# Fuel system upgrade...



## nismoguy (Mar 26, 2004)

I was searching around the wonderfull waves on the net the other day and ran into this site with fuel system upgrades for the Spec V. I was trying to get a feel as to who offers stuff for our cars and kept looking around. Well, I forgot what site it was and now I'm actually kind of interested in looking into one. If anyone knows where I can find a 'fuel upgrade kit' or something of sorts (injectors, pump, management etc.), hook it up!  Ohhh.... and info on if this is even worth it will be most appreciated too. Thanx... Late


----------



## Seaofc (Feb 9, 2004)

I don't think it will be worth it with your mods. Fuel system upgrades go with stuff like nitrous and forced induction.


----------



## nismoguy (Mar 26, 2004)

What if I'm eventually throwing on some nismo cams (within a month) and eventually a pulley (maybe a couple weeks after that)? Will I see significant hp gains with the fuel sys upgrade?

One more thing... would it hurt it at all to put it on now while I wait for stuff?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

think about it like this: More fuel, not as much air=running rich=bogging=less power.
the stock fuel setup is more than sufficient for far more than all the bolt ons you can possibly do.


----------



## YELLOWV (Mar 4, 2004)

You dont need an upgraded fuel system unless your going turbo or using a much nitrous setup.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

nismoguy said:


> Will I see significant hp gains with the fuel sys upgrade?


A fuel system upgrade is needed if you are making so much power that the stock system can not deliver enough fuel. This results in a lean A/F ratio at max power and detonation which can damage the engine. There is no power gain inherent in upgrading the fuel system.

If you install bigger injectors, you will need a change in the engine management system or the car will run pig rich and lose power (e.g. a JWT ECU upgrade - $500). If you install a higher flow fuel pump like a Walbro 255, you may also need an adjustable fuel pressure regulator.

Lew


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Lew, please don't mention the non-existent QR25DE jwt ecu


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

chimmike said:


> Lew, please don't mention the non-existent QR25DE jwt ecu


OOPS! My Bad. :dumbass:


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

do they make a turbo kits for a 1.8 ? i havent seen any yet
i DID see a rather nice stroker kit for an sr20 that turned it intoa 2.2L monster...i wonder if they have any of those for the 1.8 yet?
i only ask about the turbo, because so far ive only seen ONE 2003 sentra XE be turbo'd (maybe it was GXE...dunno) but that dude said he had to have an intake machined custom for his engine because turbo manifolds arent in production yet for the 1.8s


----------

